# Officially 'full term'



## Storm1jet2

Well ladies, today is the day I'm classified as officially there! I know there are a few of us have all reached this milestone now. :happydance:

It seems like the time has gone so quickly and now the waiting game begins. 

Enjoy your pregnancys - aches, pains and all - it won't be long until you are heading towards the end too!

I can't wait to meet this little one now, so so so excted :cloud9:


----------



## Garnet

:happydance:Yeah for you!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

Congrats Storm!!!! Can't wait to get to 37 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Gia7777

Congrats! It won't be long now!


----------



## mtnprotracy

Congratulations :). I'm so excited for you and your family!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Great news storm..love the baby bump pic on the other thread...keep posting them til the baby comes...... X


----------



## Storm1jet2

Thanks ladies, Im so excited now - can't wait for this little one to arrive, even if I do have the birth to get through first :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Storm, hope you don't mind me posting here? Just wanted to wish you all the best from an old TTC buddy!!!xXx


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Jax41 said:


> Storm, hope you don't mind me posting here? Just wanted to wish you all the best from an old TTC buddy!!!xXx

Hey - how are you! Hope things are going well and it was all the TTC that helped me through and I still hope that each and everyone of you gets that bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Storm1jet2 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Storm, hope you don't mind me posting here? Just wanted to wish you all the best from an old TTC buddy!!!xXx
> 
> Hey - how are you! Hope things are going well and it was all the TTC that helped me through and I still hope that each and everyone of you gets that bfp soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww, thanks! :hugs: I'm okay, still TTC, had a few hit and miss months which has only prolonged the agony (know what I mean?) but I'm not giving up yet!!!:thumbup:

C'mon on Christmas :baby:!!! xXx


----------



## Claireyb1

It's exciting Storm isn't it?!!! Full term - how did that happen? lol
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> It's exciting Storm isn't it?!!! Full term - how did that happen? lol
> :happydance::happydance:

I know - sooooooooooooooooooooooo excited now - also looking forward to being able to bend and see my feet again :wacko:


----------

